
Ask YN: Can this portfolio get me anywhere? - Bcadren
Unity3D C# programmer. Degree is &quot;Game Development&quot; and not mainline CS. Portfolio is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lhylton.weebly.com<p>I&#x27;m honestly looking for any programming work; though since I&#x27;m obviously most qualified for Unity&#x2F;C#, I don&#x27;t heavily expect to be given a chance in anything else without diversifying my portfolio and making more of my current work open source.
======
pvg
Are you perhaps thinking that all programming positions are as scarce and
difficult to get hired for as game development ones? Because that's not the
case at all. For general programming work, you're in the same starting place
as anyone else recently out of college and with a technical education. Most
don't have much trouble finding work without the benefit of a portfolio or a
fat github profile.

~~~
Bcadren
Well, I think in non-game positions I have the issue of... My degree says
"Bachelor of the Fine Art of Computer Game Design".

I -am- a programmer obviously, but both I'd need to diversify languages I know
in order to hit the ground running on day one...AND...I'd probably need more
developed gitHub to prove I'm actually a programmer; since the degree isn't
something non-Games HR departments would necessarily pay attention to.

~~~
pvg
I think you're overestimating the 'issue' of this degree. People get into
programming without CS degrees, without technical degrees, without any
degrees.

If all you knew was, say, Processing then something more would probably be
helpful. But you have experience in one complicated technology (and I don't
think Unity is really any less complicated than your typical web stack) and a
popular, widely-used language. You're ahead of the game and perfectly
qualified to start looking for your first programming job.

You're right that you might have a hard time getting past the keyword-
filtering recruiter or HR department but those are lousy ways to find a job
anyway - look for smaller companies where you can get in touch directly with
the people doing the hiring, get to know people in the business who can
introduce you or put your resume in the right hands for consideration, etc.

This isn't to say that there's anything wrong with expanding your portfolio,
your skill set and your professional online profile. But it's not a pre-
requisite for programming work - on paper, at least, it looks like you're all
set.

~~~
Bcadren
Any advice on doing that networking route when physically distant from the
location for now?

------
theworstshill
Ask /g/. Edit: and /vg/

~~~
Bcadren
4Chan? You're joking.

~~~
theworstshill
Brutal honest opinions. Noone here is gonna bother replying anyway.

The snake game in your portofilio was cool btw. They're all far professional
but for an indie, its good.

~~~
Bcadren
Yea they are all prototypes (coded in less than a week; never polished or
completed into full games). 3-Snake was a cool CONCEPT; but when I actually
made the game work it...wasn't really snake anymore; adding the extra degrees
of freedom made it lose all of the puzzle portion of the challenge and feel
like a dodging game.

